# Trying to Purchase DVC



## Mandre11 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello:

I have three options to purchase, but I cannot figure how many points the ownerships come with.  

One is for Saratoga - .3613% ownership interest.  Is there any way I can find out how many points that equates to?

One is for Animal Kingdom - .9823% ownership interest.  Is there any way I can find out how many points that equates to?

One is for Contemporary - .1273% ownership interest.  Is there any way I can find out how many points that equates to?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mandre11 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have three options to purchase, but I cannot figure how many points the ownerships come with.
> 
> ...



Where are you buying these from? Generally the sellers would tell you how many points there are, and that would be part of the contract...


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 7, 2017)

Complicated question and it is MUCH simpler to ask the sellers how many points are with each contact.

I would assume you need to multiply the total available points per resort (not sure that is available) by the ownership interest.


----------



## Mandre11 (Jun 7, 2017)

Im trying to purchase them at an auction where you cannot contact the seller.  It just tells you what's on the deed.

I was hoping someone on here had an interest at one of those resorts and could tell me the percentage interest they own and how many points that equals.



bizaro86 said:


> Where are you buying these from? Generally the sellers would tell you how many points there are, and that would be part of the contract...


----------



## famy27 (Jun 7, 2017)

If by Contemporary you mean Bay Lake, then I think that contract is 25 points. My contract is 270 points and shows as 1.3749%. According to my math, that would mean .1273% is 25 points, provided all of the units divide up the same way. 

My contract does show the number of points as well as the percentage, so it's very weird to not be able to see the number of points.


----------



## icydog (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think we can answer that here.  We don't know how many points Disney Vacation Club has in the point pot for each resort. Since Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is SO big with so many members and points .36% might be less points than .12% at a much smaller resort like Disney's Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 8, 2017)

Mandre11 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have three options to purchase, but I cannot figure how many points the ownerships come with.
> 
> ...



I have a contract for ssr with 50 points and that equals 0.1094%

When doing the math the numbers doesn't quite add up. My guesstimate is that the contract is for 160-165 points. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 9, 2017)

this auction is not for guessers....they should state facts. When SSR was first offered for sale, it did not include the THV or even carousel area, thus the % vs points will not be the same as someone buying after all points were declared.

I would NOT buy from this auction without better info about the contract and available points for 2017, use year, or even if the loan is paid off


----------



## blondietink (Jun 9, 2017)

Agreed.  You need to know how many points are available per use year, the actual use year, whether the contract is paid off, whether the contract has all or partial points available for the current use year or whether the contract is stripped, plus if the maintenance fees are paid up for the current use year. A stripped contract would mean that all the points available in the current use year and the next use year have already been used up.  So, you would only have use in the 3rd contract year from when you purchase. Never buy a stripped contract unless it is really, really well priced as in almost free.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 10, 2017)

Plus it still will have to go through ROFR so even if you get a deal, Disney will take it.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Plus it still will have to go through ROFR so even if you get a deal, Disney will take it.



No if it's an auction then Disney can't rofr it. They can however bid on it as well, they know how many points are left and all the other info as well.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 10, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> No if it's an auction then Disney can't rofr it.


I think that's only true of a foreclosure auction, which this may or may not be.

Also, the %age of an ownership fraction is based on the _unit_ the points come from, not the entire resort. "Unit" in this case means at least one but possibly a small grouping of individual rooms in the resort. For example, here is a declaration from SSR:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...ws-76839/322-saratoga-springs-the-end-is-near

It's certainly possible that not all units at each resort are the same size, and hence not all units have the same denominator in calculating the %age ownership interest from one deed to the next. In particular, sales at SSR from THV almost certainly do not have the same denominator as those from the "regular" buildings.

OP: Each deed should list the unit from which the deed was drawn. If so, and if you can find the master declaration on the Orange County web site, you can figure this out.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 11, 2017)

bnoble nailed it, but to elaborate a bit....

A unit at SSR could be a grand villa, or a treehouse villa, or maybe 2 2-bedroom 'rooms', or maybe 3 or 4 2-bedroom 'rooms'. Also, all 'rooms' in  given unit are the same use year.

As best I can tell, the units 130-A, 130-B, 131-A, and 131-B in the document linked to in the above post are in the last SSR building in the Grandstand section, and are on the 1st floor.
130-A = 2 2-bedroom lockoffs, and 1 2-bedroom dedicated
130-B = 2 2-bedroom dedicated, and 1 2-bedroom lockoff
131-A = 2 2-bedroom dedicated, and 1 2-bedroom lockoff
131-B = 4 2-bedroom lockoffs

To calculate the points based on a percentage figure, you would need the unit number, and then the number of points in that unit.
You can use the Orange County website for research: http://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/

Of course, the unit number has absolutely NO bearing on making reservations or room assignments.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

As @bnoble and @dvc_john surmised, the points are based on the specific unit.  So % of unit x is going to vary based on unit size.  While DVC deeds do list this information as this is technically what you are leasing, they also list the points this is equivalent to in the same deed.  If someone is selling DVC without disclosing the points they clearly have no idea about what they are selling, so buyer beware, especially if this is an online auction.  There is simply no reason for any seller who knows anything about DVC to liquidate in an auction when the resale market is very liquid, and sustains very high prices for all DVC resorts, so unless this is a government auction, I would stay far, far away.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 13, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> As bnoble and John surmised, the points are based on the specific unit.  So % of unit x is going to vary based on unit size.  While DVC deeds do list this information as this is technically what you are leasing, they also list the points this is equivalent to in the same deed.  If someone is selling DVC without disclosing the points they clearly have no idea about what they are selling, so buyer beware, especially if this is an online auction.  There is simply no reason for any seller who knows anything about DVC to liquidate in an auction when the resale market is very liquid, and sustains very high prices for all DVC resorts, so unless this is a government auction, I would stay far, far away.


It sounds like a tax auction or other forced sale. The descriptions offered are consistent with the past history of listing information.


----------

